# Jesse James Bike --Motorized



## Goldenrod (Jan 3, 2020)

You must alter the tank and weld in the motor mounts.  $250 King engine kit.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 3, 2020)

Nice paint, upholstery and small details! Well done.


(Gives me ideas for a couple of these I've got stored away. Thanks!)


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jan 8, 2020)

Doesn't look like an add-on kit. Nicely done.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 8, 2020)

Looks good , how does it ride ?


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 20, 2020)

The two stroke are faster in take off than a Whizzer.  Converting the tank to keep it from leaking is the biggest challenge.


----------



## Matt thomas (Feb 20, 2020)

Thats pretty nice! I'm into the Chinese 2 stoke engines, cheap thrills for sure! The more i got into the local motorized bike scene, the more i learned about getting power out of these cheap motors. Lots of cheap upgrades that help performance, plenty of gimicky junk that doesn't really perform also. Really fun hobby! I've been meaning to post pics here of mine, but being new to the forum i wasn't sure how the cheap china set up would be received.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 20, 2020)

Matt thomas said:


> Thats pretty nice! I'm into the Chinese 2 stoke engines, cheap thrills for sure! The more i got into the local motorized bike scene, the more i learned about getting power out of these cheap motors. Lots of cheap upgrades that help performance, plenty of gimicky junk that doesn't really perform also. Really fun hobby! I've been meaning to post pics here of mine, but being new to the forum i wasn't sure how the cheap china set up would be received.





As long as you don't ruin original parts/bikes/paint/chrome/high value stuff I don't think anyone will get to bent out of shape. Do what makes you happy! That's why we're alive. A customer gave me a Nishiki mountain bike with a chinese 4 stroke kit. I couldn't put it on an old bike for personal reasons but wouldn't look down my nose at someone who did. That's just me. Not really into motors on bikes.(yet) I'm hazardous to my health without a motor which is why I don't have a motorcycle.   I LIKE SPEED!


----------

